# xbox 360 controller dead zone einstellen??



## hindu92 (22. Februar 2008)

Hi,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
bisher habe ich mein 360 Controller(kabelgebunden) lediglich in Spielen benutzt, in denen man Sachen wie Dead Zone und Empfindlichkeit einstellen konnte.
Dies is bei NFS: Carbon aber nicht der Fall  
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, allgemeine Einstellungen die dann für jedes Spiel gelten zu definieren?
Betriebssytem: Windows Vista Home 32-bit
thx


----------



## Jiksaw (11. März 2008)

hindu92 am 22.02.2008 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe folgendes Problem:
> bisher habe ich mein 360 Controller(kabelgebunden) lediglich in Spielen benutzt, in denen man Sachen wie Dead Zone und Empfindlichkeit einstellen konnte.
> Dies is bei NFS: Carbon aber nicht der Fall
> ...



DAs wüste ich auch mal sehr gern kan da nichts in den einstellungen finden


----------

